#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "PILIGRIMAGE LADAKH" медитативное видеопутешествие по святым местам и храмам Ладакха

## Olkhon

"PILIGRIMAGE LADAKH"    65 мин 2011г. профессиональная работа (комментарий речью отсутствует)
  Динамичное медитативное видеопутешествие по святым местам и храмам Ладакха.(Буддизм Ваджраяны был распространен в Ладакхе и Занскаре много раньше чем в Тибете. Многим храмам и пещерам более тысячи лет , множество мест связанных с Наропой, Марпой и Гуру Ринпоче ) Ладакх - одно из немногих мест , где разрешают снимать в храмах. Автору часто делали исключение и разрешали снимать даже в таких местах, где обычно просят не вести никаких съемок - например фильм "Лосар в Тиксе" - как раз такое исключение .  

   скачать в FullHD качестве

http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...EAM/00000.m2ts

 скачать в DVD качестве

http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...0dvd/VIDEO_TS/

работа также демонстрируется на американском канале www.vajratv.com

  Авторская работа - буду рад критике и комментариям

----------

Caddy (20.12.2011), Osh (22.01.2012)

----------

